# Component location/identification for Thermador oven



## Poodlehead (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm planning on working on a Thermador (Model # GSC30CV) range later this week or next. The oven does not work, but everything else does work (top burners, griddle, and broiler). 

I've got a wiring diagram and was wondering if anyone could tell me where the R1/P1 connector is located and how to get to it?

Also their is a small block labeled "TS1" on the wiring diagram that L1 connects to and has 6 other pins. Any idea what this part is and where it is located? I'm guessing maybe it's just a 'terminal strip' to connect all the lines?

Finally, the Electronic Range Control(ERC) module (P8) and Relay Board (P9) locations and access tips would be very helpful.

Thank you in advance!
Pat


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

going to need a picture of the back of the stove/range. unplug it and pull the back off.


----------



## Poodlehead (Dec 1, 2012)

It's 100 miles away, so I'll do that for starters... Hopefully pulling the back off will make it obvious. If not, I'll take pictures and post. Thanks!


----------



## Poodlehead (Dec 1, 2012)

It took me a while to figure out how to get the baseboard off without breaking it and then I pretty much ran out of time, but I did take some pics. Looking at the manual it shows the steps to get the stove top off, which I'm wondering if I need to do first or just pull the stove out and remove the back? 

If I pull the stove top, how does the griddle disconnect? There is a screw on top of where it plugs in. Do I need to remove the screw and then unplug it or ? Also, I'm assuming the slots in the 4 burners are for unscrewing them to get the stove top off?

The blurry pic gives an idea of the type of stove it is. 

Thanks for any help you can give to help me get to things to start trouble-shooting it.

Pat


----------



## mikestorm5 (Nov 11, 2012)

My Thermador developed the exact same problem as yours (broiler works, top burners work - oven doesn't work) three weeks before Thanksgiving. After a few days of googling, I discovered the #1 reason this happens is when the igniter craps out. After pulling out/testing mine, turned out that was affecting me as well. I bought my replacement on eBay for under $30 shipped, but this is the part:

http://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Oven-Igniter/492431/1107469

Here's how I fixed:
Open door, remove oven racks, remove four oven rack brackets, unscrew/remove bottom oven panel, unscrew front baseboard. At that point, you'll see the igniter (center/bottom/front of oven) two screws and two wires gets it off. Test it (instructions via link above). If it's bad, you should be able to find it for much less than the above link if you look around.

Might be same issue you have, might not be. Either way, you can rule it out for free!


----------



## Poodlehead (Dec 1, 2012)

mikestorm5 said:


> My Thermador developed the exact same problem as yours (broiler works, top burners work - oven doesn't work) three weeks before Thanksgiving. After a few days of googling, I discovered the #1 reason this happens is when the igniter craps out...
> 
> http://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Oven-Igniter/492431/1107469
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the heating element is electric so I wouldn't think it would have an ignitor, but I'll check into that next weekend. 

Thank you very much for the response and info! I'll report back later. 

Pat


----------



## hollilsmalin (Oct 31, 2015)

I have the exact same Thermador Range model number GSC30cv. My oven will not work. I can turn it on and set the temperature and it will act like it is going to work for a few seconds then it beeps and goes back to off. The oven is electric also. I was able to get it to work last week for a one time bake but after that, it quit and will not work. What did you do to fix the one you were working in 2012?


----------



## Poodlehead (Dec 1, 2012)

I hate to say it but I never got back to it. A lot of other stuff has happened and I don't live nearby, sorry I'm no help.


----------

